# Sub Domain and A Records



## Ziriux (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I'm working with VMWare to implement their AirWatch MDM service on-premises. I will have users access a site or two, these sites access will be something like this...

Let say the domain is tablet.com, what they'll need to access is:

mdm.tablet.com and contnent.tablet.com. I know I need create A records. Question is I'm confused where I create those. Do I create them on GoDaddy's site, that is where I buy my domain, or do I created them from where I'm hosting the site from. Because right now neither one of my subdomain sites are up now. 

Please help... :hide:


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi, welcome to TSF!

Is this going to be an internal networked site that people are going to, or an externally hosted site. Something that a business would run internally for their workers or something that anyone can reach on a WAN.


----------



## Ziriux (Dec 2, 2016)

I have resolved this issue. I simply went to godaddy.com created a DNS type A record, pointing to an external IP address, that address was configured on my firewall to do 1to1 Natting, when people went to mdm.tablet.com it pointed to the external IP once that hit, it used the firewall 1 to 1 natting config to point it to the internal server I wanted it to go to. It was as simple as created a record on go daddy's site. 

Thank you for your quick response.


----------

